# Labor day hike of Mt. Jefferson



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2002)

How are the trail conditions up Caps Ridge, does anyone know?  
Also, is there a loop possibility with any trails up there.  I can't remember.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2002)

I haven't been on Caps Ridge this year, but I imagine by now that it's pretty dry. As for loops, you could always descend the Castellated Ridge to the Link and back to the CRT. If you're up for a longer hike, you could take Jewell to Gulfside to Jefferson and down Caps Ridge, although it's a pretty rugged descent after a long day. Mike P. even did a Ammo-->Wash-->Jeff *loop* and descended Caps Ridge. Remember though, you'll need a way to get back to your car and the Cog Base lot. Hitch or car spot.

Not sure if you've ever been, but this a very rugged trail, about 2,700' in 2.4 miles. Don't let the 3,008' trailhead fool you into thinking this is a quick and easy hike. It is one of my favorites though. 

We did an *up-and-back* on Caps Ridge last year during Labor Day weekend. Start early and be prepared for the crowds as it's a popular trail on holiday weekends. It can be rather amusing seeing all the casual hikers that will underestimate this trail though...  :blink: 

Enjoy! and post a *Trip Report* once you're done!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 23, 2002)

*Cap's Ridge*

I was on it this 7/4 as part of 70% traverse (Jefferson + South)  It's going to dry & fairly rugged going over caps with some scrambling, pretty much like the WMG says.

If you like a ton of roots on a narrow trail the Link is your trail.  I've really have not heard many nice comments on the Link.

You can descend via Jewell & the Boundary Trail which hooks back to Jefferson Notch road short of the Cap's Ridge lot  or even descend via Ammo, take jewell for a little bit & then Boundary (I forget how far up jewell it is)

I find the area around Jefferson to be some of the more rugged/rocky area of the Presidentials.  If you are unfamilar with this area, you  most likely will not travel as fast here as you do on the Willey range or Franconia Ridge.  As we get closer to fall, the weather up there changes more than the valleys do.  My around labor day trips have seen weather up  high in the 40's with wind-chills approaching the teens on a decent day.  We've already lost an hour of sun since 6/21 too.

Still doable, but pack a light & (extra) fleece if doing a loop.

On my Ammo trip over Washington, Monroe & Jefferson,. it was late Sept. & I finished descending the last 1/3 of a mile on Caps in the dark.  (Had a headlamp)  It took longer than expected & I would not have got back to my car before the time my wife was to call in saying I was overdue if not for a family who gave me a ride back to the Ammo lot.  They were the only car I saw on a Thursday Evening on Jefferson Notch Road.


----------

